# Is it worth trying naturally or staight to IVF?



## callmechar (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I have PCOS (diagnosis pretty much confirmed) - some "dark shadows" on ultrasound scan (which I am having a hysterocopy next week to look at - probably scar tissue from c section 9 years ago). Me and OH have a 9 year old child who was conceived naturally when I was 18. My partner has slow motility - approx 25 - 30% on both tests, which I understand should be 50% so pretty bad.

I do not have periods, if I do they are few and far between (eg one or two a year). I am overweight and I am working on this (BMI is approx 40, I know, not good - I am working on this).

We cannot get IVF on the NHS where we live (Herts) as we already have a child.So I guess the only other option (once I have lost weight) is to go for IVF and ICSI. I am considering sharing my eggs too to save the cost (subject to being accepted as I have PCOS).

IS anyone else in a similar situation? Lots of friends had babies recently including one last week which has really upset me. I so want another baby. However can it happen naturally? Is it worth still trying? I know I need to ovulate (which I am not sure if I am having PCOS?) I am not on Clomid yet

I am 28, partner 34. Please offer any advice.


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

hey callmechar..

  Sorry to hear you have PCOS..

I know the last thing you want to hear is to wait, I hate hearing it myself but maybe it would be worth trying to lose a bit of weight first to help improve your chance's, try clomid and save ivf/icsi as a last resort?

When me&my partner started ttc after 18months i went straight in for ivf/icsi and I'm still paying for it.. of course it would have been worth it if i had a baby but sadly I'm still trying  

Good luck with your hystercocopy xxx


----------



## callmechar (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the reply KellyMarie. I know I must lose weight, after Easter (infact Monday) I am starting my diet. Got hysterocopy on Thurs next week (dreading i). 

IVF is a last resort. I just think with OH sperm motility issues and me having PCOS its not going to happen. Partners sperm motility only half of what it should be, so it feels like trying naturally is a losing battle. Think dr said that clomid is not going to happen until I lose weight.

The day I was told I have PCOS and partners sperm low (in fact borderline IVF) we were then told that we cannot get IVF so cannot remember what he said a I was very upset.

Good luck for you

However we do have one child so it could happen again I guess?


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

oh you poor thing, i understand you probably just want to jump over all those obstacle's &go for ivf/icsi, maybe even a clinic will suggest you lose weight first if you are too overweight..

Mind my partners sperm has been erratic for years, the count has been on zero then months later up to 20million!! It only takes one remember   if your partner's mobility/count is low then there are things that could help improve that, mulitvitamins, healthy diet, no smoking &cut out alcohol, even acupuncture for men..

Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## callmechar (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Kelly x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just a quick one in repsonse to one of your questions - PCOS would not rule you out of egg sharing should it come to that


----------

